# Attention Pen in the hat participants



## Mudder (Feb 8, 2006)

We 2 days  left before pens should be sent out. I hope those who have not sent pens out yet are putting on the finishing touches and will have them sent by the 28th.



We need everyone to pitch in and make this swap successful.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 9, 2006)

I just received my pen from Radman (Tom). It is a very nice looking Cigar pen made from Redwood Burl. Tom is relatively new to pen making, but this pen has no flaws. The fit and finish are great. The finish is CA, but looks like a satin finish. I'll be proud to use this in public. Thank you very much, Tom!


----------



## Fangar (Feb 21, 2006)

I have given up on contacting my recipient EDDIE K9.  Three emails with no results over the past 3 weeks.  I have also contacted you Mudder for the one he signed up with.  No luck their either.  His recipient has not received contact from him either.  His last post was over a month ago.  I am going to plan to do something with the pen, for this site.

Fangar


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 21, 2006)

My offer still stands, Fangar. I'll sub for Eddie anyday.

-Peter-[}]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 21, 2006)

If Peter changes his mind I'll stand in []


----------



## JimGo (Feb 21, 2006)

Fangar, why not send your pen to Eddie K9's recipient, this way he still gets something?


----------



## gerryr (Feb 24, 2006)

Only 4 days left.  I can hardly wait to see what I get.[]


----------



## Mudder (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Only 4 days left.  I can hardly wait to see what I get.[]



I'm in a quandary about your pen. My original intention is to send an oxford made from a striking piece of cherry burl but it's not cooperating and I think I ruined the upper blank trying to put it together. I'm going to brave the frigid weather in my shop this weekend and give it another try. BUT, I do have a backup if the cherry burl is not salvageable or my cold prevents me from going into the 36 degree shop this weekend. If the worst happens I will be sending out a Black Ti cigar with some home cast Cobra skin. And either way it turns out Iâ€™m going to add a couple of blanks from my â€œprivate stashâ€ so you can play to. I think I have your address at home but you might want to shoot it to me again through the forum email. Any way you look at it something will be going out to you by the 2/28 deadline.


----------



## Fangar (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Fangar, why not send your pen to Eddie K9's recipient, this way he still gets something?



I have already spoken to him about it.  If I don't here from EDDIEK9, that is what I intended on doing.

Fangar


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Are there still recipients who have not recieved their pens?  I would hate for anyone to go without getting something who entered this awesome exchange. I would be willing to make a pen for someone who didn't get anything if that help. 
Janet


----------



## gerryr (Feb 24, 2006)

Janet, after seeing a picture of your painted pen, I think you should be careful offering that.  You might get about 111 people claiming they never received anything.[:0]

Mudder, no matter what you send it will be a treat and special.  Just don't get pneumonia in the process.


----------



## rsk (Feb 24, 2006)

I ended up being a lot busier this month then I thought....but I got my pen into the mail this morning....didn't realize the end of the month came so close to the beginning of the month.  [)]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm running a little late, too, but it will definitely go out by Tuesday!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Feb 24, 2006)

I've sent my address to penhead (he couldn't reach me at first) and I'm getting really excited waiting for my pen.  I know it will be a beautie!!!!


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Feb 24, 2006)

A reminder to my recipient...I am running a little behind with school and work.  But I havne't forgotten about you!

Bill


----------



## pmichris (Feb 24, 2006)

Billatsetel
Did your pen make it yet, I sent it out last Saturday.

Chris


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Dancrafted... I sent his pen and the USPS said it was delivered while he was in the hospital undergoing back surgery... that was about 2 weeks ago...
I hope it all went well for him... have not heard from him...


----------



## penhead (Feb 27, 2006)

Bev,
Sent you an email yesterday,
your pen will be on its way as soon as I get to the office this morning,

don't get to excited though, it had been a while since I have made a pen [:I]




> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />I've sent my address to penhead (he couldn't reach me at first) and I'm getting really excited waiting for my pen.  I know it will be a beautie!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 25, 2006)

Dear NON participants:

It's disheartening to hear that a handful of people have NOT lived up to their commitment.  I have received emails from a few really wonderful people on the site who sent pens to their selected recipient, yet heard nothing from the person who signed up to send a pen to them.  

Come on, folks.  We all make pens.  Sign up was voluntary.  You received your pen.  Make sure your recipient receives theirs.  <b>Nothing will destroy this idea quicker than folks not keeping their promise.</b>  

If you've had a personal issue get in the way of you being able to make and send a pen, drop me a note.  Between me and a few others on the site, we'd be glad to take the time to be sure that EVERYONE who participated gets a keepsake.  

<b>Let's keep the good feelings going!</b>


----------



## gerryr (Mar 25, 2006)

Lou, count me in if you need help.  This was really fun and I would hate to see it die because of people not getting their pens.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 25, 2006)

Lou,
I can help you out with any pen swap participants that didn't receive their pen as well. I'm sorry to hear that there are still members that didn't receive a pen.[]


----------



## Fangar (Mar 25, 2006)

How many are there?

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll help too, Lou! Just let me know.


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd be glad to help out also, let me know.


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm here to help too. 
Janet


----------



## airrat (Mar 25, 2006)

Lou sign me up too for helping.  I also want everyone to receive something.

As to people not sending out their pens. Keep a list so that when  we do it again they are excluded?


----------



## Jcraigg (Mar 25, 2006)

Lou I can Help also let me know HOW

               Jeff


----------

